# Choose 1 Competition within 300 miles of Charlotte, NC



## 3 Olives (Jan 29, 2011)

Where would you go? We cancelled family vacations when my daughter started college several years ago. Now she and her brother are both in college and my youngest son starts college in 2 years.
My Wife is happy to just get out of the house. What competition 300 miles from Charlotte would you attend in 2011?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Pig Jig?


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 31, 2011)

To cook or attend?
cook, North Augusta SC
attend, The BBQ festival in Lexington NC
AND this opinion is only worth what you paid for it!!!


----------



## 3 Olives (Jan 31, 2011)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> To cook or attend?
> cook, North Augusta SC
> attend, The BBQ festival in Lexington NC
> AND this opinion is only worth what you paid for it!!!



I'll be attending.


----------



## Gary1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cooker:   Check out www.bikerbluesbbqrally.com


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 17, 2011)

I've always enjoyed the Blue Ridge BBQ Festival in Tryon: http://www.blueridgebbqfestival.com/

The Lexington festival is not really a competition, more like a street fair.  CAVEAT: I've only been to the Lexington festival once, about 5 years ago, it may be different now. (The fact that I live 20 minutes away, and don't go, may tell you something.)


----------



## johnm1 (Feb 17, 2011)

The problem with the competitions in lexington is that it is Easter Weekend.  We recently decided against doing that one and are looking at these:

5/20 Publix Prestigious Palmetto Pig Pick'n in Charleston SC
6/10 Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival Tryon, NC
7/15 Carolina Foothills BBQ Cook-off Gaffney, SC

These are all pretty close to Charlotte.  There were a couple of other events in NC but they were east of Raleigh and too far.  There are also a couple in September that we will see about.  Good luck!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2011)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you like really good Bluegrass... North Augusta, SC.  Top name acts.  www.banjobque.com

If you like 'biker chicks', www.bikerbluesbbqrally.com


----------

